

How I conned a review site out of $1700 reviewing 500 children's picture books - MilnerRoute
http://www.destinyland.org/helium/how-i-reviewed-500-childrens-picture-books-and-earned-1700.htm

======
wiseleo
The entire site eventually got acquired for $57 million and those reviews
probably helped. :)

